
Dogs of Character - Hooke
http://www.vqronline.org/profiles-articles/2016/03/dogs-character
======
petepete
An interesting read, but I'm with the author in that those 'desired' breed
characteristics are no longer relevant to almost all owners.

> Some liked one another just fine, but others might get into gruesome,
> possibly fatal fights if she didn’t rotate them into and out of the house in
> “teams.”

I'll stick to a friendly, daft Labrador thanks.

------
sir_terenced
Seems to be an excerpt from Pit Bull: The Battle over an American Icon -
[https://www.amazon.ca/Pit-Bull-Battle-over-
American/dp/03079...](https://www.amazon.ca/Pit-Bull-Battle-over-
American/dp/0307961761/)

